# openssh-portable



## chrcol (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know why this port has stopped been updated? I am waiting for the 5.1 version for months now and no reply of the port maintainer.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

OpenSSH is included in FreeBSD base, for example on my system:


```
[~]% ssh -v
OpenSSH_5.1p1 FreeBSD-20080901, OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007
usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxY] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]
           [-D [bind_address:]port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]
           [-i identity_file] [-L [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]
           [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port]
           [-R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path]
           [-w local_tun[:remote_tun]] [user@]hostname [command]
Exit 255
[~]% uname -a
FreeBSD phong.rwxrwxrwx.net 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Sun Nov  2 22:12:19 CET 2008     carpetsmoker@phong.rwxrwxrwx.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PHONG  i386
```

I assume that the port maintainer has other things to do then to update this port, especially since this is not a very important port IMO, given the fact that a secure version of OpenSSH is included in every supported version of FreeBSD.

If you have some time then this may also be an excellent chance to make yourself familiar with the FreeBSD ports system and update the port yourself.
The Porter's Handbook has more information on how to get started.


----------



## chrcol (Nov 24, 2008)

yep I know its in the base, for now on my 7.x systems luckily the base version is new so its not a big deal for me but is annoying on my 6.x systems.

I will see if I can maintain the port myself then.

One reason I use the port is the hpn patch is easy to apply.


----------

